# Joined the reel club



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

After lots of searching ads on Craig's List/FB marketplace I gave up and ordered a California trimmer a couple weeks ago, just got it today. I can say for anyone looking in the Raleigh NC area that there are not many options for used machines of type or any brand.

After mowing today I realized how bad I need to smooth out my yard :lol: and I wish I would have bought the 25". It came missing the bail catcher support but aside from that it's an awesome mower. It's pretty amazing how much nicer the cut is vs a rotary! Thanks for all the info on the forum, it really helped me decide if it would be worth the investment.







_*Edited photo uploads. -Ware_


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! It will make a reel difference to your cut and lawn.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

:thumbup: Congratulations, and I hope to be joining you in the spring (with a powered reel that is).


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

Congrats, I'm right there with you. Raleigh is dead for reel mowers it seems. If I may ask where did you order from?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Congrats, I'm right there with you. Raleigh is dead for reel mowers it seems. If I may ask where did you order from?


Thanks! I ordered from SLE equipment, they drop shipped it from the manufacturer. It took a week to process and a week for the shipment, trimmer is in Washington. https://sleequipment.com/lawn-mowers/walk-behind-mowers.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

Let me know how it does for you. Im on the fence right now. Id love to have a reel mower, but it's a big purchase and I'm not sure how it will do


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Congratulations. I'm right there with you on how unsmooth the lawn is. Gotta love the cut though. If you try to spot level by buying bags of sand make sure you get them from the concrete area. The sand there has almost no small stones vs the sand in the garden center areas of the big box stores.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Keep us updated about how you like it!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats on the new reel!



Cory said:


> I can say for anyone looking in the Raleigh NC area that there are not many options for used machines of type or any brand.


Yeah, there is not much of a market around here. I think I have been the market this year selling a few reels myself. Maybe I spoke to you at some point :? I have never seen a cal trimmer up for sale locally. I love the look and how simple they are compared to their competitors. I am just like everyone else wanting to know how you like it.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Congrats on the new reel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Pretty sure I saw your ad on CL but never called about it. I figured for the money I would try the Trimmer, I like the way they look better anyway :lol:

I've only ever used rotary mowers so don't have anything to compare it to. But I worked in construction for over 15 years so pretty competent when it comes to tools and machinery, I can give my thoughts so far.

I ordered the 3" handle extension but I'm not sure I can use it, would have been nice if they would have installed it at the factory like they did with the front roller. The clutch cable doesn't seem to be long enough to use it and it didn't come with a longer one or instructions. I messaged trimmer about it so waiting for a response. I'm short, 5'9", the handles are pretty low for me, it could be the model I bought but it's almost uncomfortable with the hoc set at 2". Anyone over 6' would probably hate it. When it's set lower the handles are not as low and would be more comfortable.

The grip on the the tires and drum are great, I have big ditch in the front yard and it had no problem going up and down it and also long ways with out sliding down hill. I had to shorten the chain quite a bit in order get the drive drum up high enough off the ground to pull the mower backwards but I think that has to do with the hoc being set at 2". If the hoc was set at 1" or below and the ground was level it would be fine. My yard is no where near being smooth enough to be cut lower than 2" at the moment so with the mower set that high it feels a bit unbalanced meaning it's super easy to tip backwards.

The only thing I had to do to it out of the box was attach the top half of the handle and put oil and gas in it. Everything else was set up perfectly from the factory, can't say that about any other mower I have purchased so that's a huge plus. I didn't have to use the back lapping kit but the attachment for the sprocket was one of the reasons I went with it, should make it pretty easy to do the job. For the most part I'm pretty happy with it, have to see how it goes after I get the lawn smooth next spring and a whole season using it. :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

No more "crop circles" :thumbup:

You won't NEED another = durable


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Trimmer got back to me today, they will be sending the missing parts for the grass catcher and the 3" handel extension kit was the wrong part number on SLE's site so they are also sending the correct kit. Super quick customer service!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You bought the mower from SLE correct?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> You bought the mower from SLE correct?


Yes, bought it from Sle and contacted trimmer directly with the issues I had


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cory said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > You bought the mower from SLE correct?
> ...


Awesome thanks. Try to keep this updated. I'll be in the market for one in the spring and the price point is very attractive.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Zip tied the front roller to the rear and put original front casters back on, makes better stripes this way


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Cory said:


> Zip tied the front roller to the rear and put original front casters back on, makes better stripes this way


The main purpose of the roller up front is to prevent scalping, the stripes are just a side effect.

Have you considered getting a Toro/BL stripper kit for the rear and putting the roller back up front? I'm sure your stripes would be even better! My Flex has 2 rollers and a drum, so it makes stripes very effectively.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Zip tied the front roller to the rear and put original front casters back on, makes better stripes this way
> ...


I really just wanted to see what would happen. The casters seem to go up and down my ditch better than with the roller on the front. I was thinking about ordering another front roller but the toro stripper may be better. I would have preferred to get a greens mower like yours but with my ditch I didn't know if it would handle it well.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Cory said:


> Trimmer got back to me today, they will be sending the missing parts for the grass catcher and the 3" handel extension kit was the wrong part number on SLE's site so they are also sending the correct kit. Super quick customer service!


How did the extensions end up working?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Trimmer got back to me today, they will be sending the missing parts for the grass catcher and the 3" handel extension kit was the wrong part number on SLE's site so they are also sending the correct kit. Super quick customer service!
> ...


Works great. It's a little tall for me at the lowest cut but it's perfect at the taller cuts, makes going up and down my ditch much easier than with out it.


----------

